
Oceans Running Out of Oxygen - Kaibeezy
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-50690995
======
Kaibeezy
_If we run out of oxygen it will mean habitat loss and biodiversity loss and a
slippery slope down to slime and more jellyfish_

